# resume from S3

## BK201

On my Thinkpad x61s hibernation works perfectly via tuxonice and suspend to S3 also works. For hibernation I just hit the power button to resume but the problem is resuming from S3. Neither key combinations or the power button with wake the laptop up from S3 so I end up just having to hold down the power button until it shuts off in order to reboot. 

What normally tells the computer to wake up from S3? Do I need to get all of my function keys working? (Fn+F4 is the sleep button for me). 

Multimedia, screen brightness and ThinkLight Fn buttons all work out of the box for me but the F1-F12 Fn buttons for lock,sleep,hibernate,etc do nothing.

----------

## DirtyHairy

My T60 wakes up on either pressing Fn or on closing and reopening the lid. Afaik, this is a BIOS function independent of the OS.

----------

## BK201

Well thats interesting... Fn works fine today. Wonder why it wouldn't work before....

----------

## d2_racing

Did you upgrade your kernel or packages ?

----------

## BK201

I did recompile my kernel to add lzo compression for hibernation and I've been playing around with some settings related to the battery. Also installed sys-apps/input-utils.

----------

## BK201

I figured out that resuming from suspend works fine until after I have hibernated. 

Once I have hibernated the computer subsequent suspends to S3 can no longer resume. When the acpi event for resume (opening the lid) is activated the power light flashes and the hard drive spins up, but that is it, the power light goes off, blank screen, running hard drive. Only way to recover from this is to turn it off via the power button. 

Is this a kernel level tuxonice problem or a configuration problem?

----------

